# "24:Legacy" Jack is not back.



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/15/24-pilot-new

Dammit!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I never watched the 12 episode one they did a few years ago. Was it any good? (it's on Amazon) I watched the original 8 and they were pretty good. Some far fetched stuff, but overall enjoyable. I wouldn't mind seeing a reboot without Jack.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I never watched the 12 episode one they did a few years ago. Was it any good? (it's on Amazon) I watched the original 8 and they were pretty good. Some far fetched stuff, but overall enjoyable. I wouldn't mind seeing a reboot without Jack.


It was good, better than the last few seasons of the original set of "days".


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll watch.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

If not Yvonne Strahotski is not back, I will probably not watch.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If not Yvonne Strahotski is not back, I will probably not watch.


She is not going to be, according to this article:
http://tvline.com/2016/01/15/24-returns-legacy-no-yvonne-strahovski/

This is a "complete reboot," with only "nods in the pilot to prior CTU agents."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If not Yvonne Strahotski is not back, I will probably not watch.


Wow - triple negative. You don't see many of those in the wild.

So you're going to watch?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

he won't not watch if she's not back


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Wow - triple negative. You don't see many of those in the wild.
> 
> So you're going to watch?


Triple negative is a negative. Only a double negative is a positive.

I'll frame it in 24 terminology so that you'll understand. A spy is someone working against CTU. Unless the spy is actually a double agent, which means that he's working for CTU. BUT, if the spy is actually a triple agent, he's really working against CTU although they think he's working for CTU when he's working against CTU.

The first "not" was a typo - I changed my phrasing mid-sentence and didn't proofread before I posted.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Who's going to open a socket while we're setting up a hard perimeter?


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

jay_man2 said:


> Who's going to open a socket while we're setting up a hard perimeter?


Looks like it won't be Chloe!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Why not just create a brand new show? To me, 24 is Jack Bauer and Jack Bauer is 24.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Jack Bauer is the only guy I've ever seen that can get shot multiple times in a 24-hour period and somehow miraculously recover in less than hour and act like nothing ever happened. He's got the most amazing healing powers I've ever seen. I just know that being his enemy will get you killed. I also know that he will kill you if you're his friend.

24 ran its course years ago and should never be revived. Let it die in peace. Just don't forget to drop your weapon or Jack will drop you.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wheens said:


> Looks like it won't be Chloe!!


No Chloe?!?!? But she's a Russian captive - this must be resolved! lol


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jack Bauer's not on the show? How did he slip past the perimeter??


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Reading this article, I'm lamenting the new fad definition of the word "diverse".

A group of people can have a diverse set of members, but a person is not "diverse".


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Triple negative is a negative. Only a double negative is a positive.


Right. So like I said - you're going to watch.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

busyba said:


> Reading this article, I'm lamenting the new fad definition of the word "diverse".
> 
> A group of people can have a diverse set of members, but a person is not "diverse".


So you're averse to the way diverse people use the word diverse. That's perverse.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Howie said:


> So you're averse to the way diverse people use the word diverse. That's perverse.


It's a trend I wish they would reverse.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> It's a trend I wish they would reverse.


That was rather terse.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That was rather terse.


You prefer the converse?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> You prefer the converse?


perhaps in another universe...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> Why not just create a brand new show? To me, 24 is Jack Bauer and Jack Bauer is 24.


I'm sure they want to capitalize on the 24 brand name. If they created a similar show but didn't call it 24, then they'd be called copycats. If they created a show called 24 without Jack, then they get ripped for that, too. I doubt they care either way as long as they get the publicity from the show name to attract an audience.

I don't mind that they are doing a reboot without Jack. I liked the concept of the old show, and if the new characters are interesting and the story lines are new, then I'll watch. If they just copy the old stuff, I probably won't hang around for long.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I never watched the 12 episode one they did a few years ago. Was it any good? (it's on Amazon)


If you're a fan I'd highly recommend it. With the compressed season there was a lot less filler (such as agents arguing over stupid trivial stuff) and the story was much tighter. As far-fetched as usual but this series has always been basically a live cartoon.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...I don't mind that they are doing a reboot without Jack. I liked the concept of the old show, and if the new characters are interesting and the story lines are new, then I'll watch. If they just copy the old stuff, I probably won't hang around for long.


Same. I'll watch it and if it's good then I will continue to watch, if not then I won't.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Loofah ... Idris Elba ...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

WHAT? No hard perimeter around Jack's sack because it won't be back? Think of the cougars? BEHROOZ!!! What about naked Mandy?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'll watch. IF they handle it well, Im sure it will be entertaining.....the format almost makes it that way no matter what.....tension, etc....


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll probably watch it, though the fact that they've already announced that the new lead is an affirmative action hire does not bode well (given the extreme political correctness of Hollywood I'm not surprised).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Is it wrong that the first thing I thought of when they announced the more diverse 24 is this:


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

randian said:


> I'll probably watch it, though the fact that they've already announced that the new lead is an affirmative action hire does not bode well (given the extreme political correctness of Hollywood I'm not surprised).


Wait, whaaa? They had a vision for the original lead, who was white, and they cast Sutherland. They now have a vision for a new lead, who is black, and they'll find a new actor. What's the difference?


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

PacMan3000 said:


> Wait, whaaa? They had a vision for the original lead, who was white, and they cast Sutherland. They now have a vision for a new lead, who is black, and they'll find a new actor. What's the difference?


When they cast Sutherland they did not publicly announce beforehand "we're hiring a white actor", and I very much doubt that they told the talent agencies that the role must be played by a white actor. Pre-announcing that the new lead will be black isn't "vision" it's politically correct virtue signaling.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

randian said:


> When they cast Sutherland they did not publicly announce beforehand "we're hiring a white actor", and I very much doubt that they told the talent agencies that the role must be played by a white actor. Pre-announcing that the new lead will be black isn't "vision" it's politically correct virtue signaling.


They didn't publicly announce it. I read the official press release. The blogs and certain news outlets reported the specifics of the casting because it's their job to report that.

And if you think that producers don't go out specifically looking for white actors to star in their TV shows, you're naïve at best.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

If this is a complete reboot why not just do what Star Trek did. "24 - The Next Generation" Then people wouldn't have the expectation that Jack, et al will be in it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> If this is a complete reboot why not just do what Star Trek did. "24 - The Next Generation" Then people wouldn't have the expectation that Jack, et al will be in it.


Set it 80 years forward from the last season?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> If this is a complete reboot why not just do what Star Trek did. "24 - The Next Generation" Then people wouldn't have the expectation that Jack, et al will be in it.


Er, the first episode of ST:TNG had Dr. McCoy in it, IIRC.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Er, the first episode of ST:TNG had Dr. McCoy in it, IIRC.


Spock and Scotty showed up in episodes as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Er, the first episode of ST:TNG had Dr. McCoy in it, IIRC.


I have no idea, I'm not a Star Trek fan and have never watched more than a couple of episodes of the original, but it was just a thought to give 24 a fresh start with less of the "It's not 24 without Jack" stuff.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

They could just kill Jack. In the script, without the actor showing up.

Of course, they really don't want to do that. They'd prefer to keep that door open.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

There's at least one piece of evidence that the "24" producers have been inclusive in terms of casting and not merely wedded to particular visions. Daniel Dae Kim had a recurring role in S2 and S3 as "Agent Tom Baker," whose name would suggest he had not been intended to be of Asian descent. (Yes, he could have been adopted, etc., but Asian adoptees are nearly always female.)


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

This was one of those shows that I wanted to stop watching, but somehow never did. So, absent agent Yvonne, there is zero chance I'd watch a reboot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I definitely would have watched a new 24 with Rack Bauer with the lead, but I think she died, right?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

"Damn it!"


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> I definitely would have watched a new 24 with Rack Bauer with the lead, but I think she died, right?





Spoiler



Yes, she died. The Russians killed her, which sent Jack off the deep end and is why he is no longer welcome in the United States.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

aindik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she died. The Russians killed her, which sent Jack off the deep end and is why he is no longer welcome in the United States.


wait, what ?

are you sure ?

I'm guessing the previous poster is talking about the woman agent who was stationed in England in the last season

I don't remember her getting shot

I can think of a few other woman who got shot and sent Jack over the deep end, but not her


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jamesl said:


> wait, what ?
> 
> are you sure ?
> 
> ...


No, he's talking about


Spoiler



Jack's girlfriend Renee who was shot by a sniper.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

If people don't come back from the dead then it isn't 24.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Spoiler


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

So this is the guy...










https://www.yahoo.com/tv/24-legacy-casts-straight-outta-201505392.html


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

No Jack = No Interest


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So, if Renee was Rack Bauer, does that make this guy Black Bauer?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jamesl said:


> I'm guessing the previous poster is talking about the woman agent who was stationed in England in the last season


No, that was the girl from _Chuck_. She's gorgeous, but not really super-qualified to be "Rack Bauer" the way Renee was.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

busyba said:


> No, that was the girl from _Chuck_. She's gorgeous, but not really super-qualified to be "Rack Bauer" the way Renee was.


Yeah, Yvonne Strahotski is more like Legs Bauer than Rack Bauer. 

That said, I'm intrigued by the Corey Hawkins casting. He was pretty good in _Straight Outta Compton_.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

crazywater said:


> No Jack = No Interest


Hafta agree...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Disappointed about no Jack and Yvonne, but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Jimmy Smits is in.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I wasn't going to bother but I do like Smits.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if that means all the promos are going to end with the voice-over saying "<blah blah blah blah> 24.... Jimmy Smits"



Spoiler



Bonus points to anyone who knows what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike Lang said:


> So this is the guy...
> 
> ...
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/24-legacy-casts-straight-outta-201505392.html


he barely looks old enough to enlist much less to be a military hero


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Trailer is out.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll watch it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think I'm out on that. The series just hasn't done anything new in years and this just seemed so generic, especially without any returning cast members.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Kiefer Sutherland is an executive producer. I wonder how far into the series they pull the stunt casting to goose ratings and bring him back.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox also announced that the premiere will get the post-Super Bowl timeslot.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I just saw in the ABC upfronts that Kiefer is playing POTUS in a new show for them. So, I guess we won't see the surprise return of Jack Bauer.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this going to be in the original 24 hour setup?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

bryhamm said:


> Is this going to be in the original 24 hour setup?


From article in post 1...



> The pilot will feature an all-new cast of characters and retain the real-time, pulse-pounding, fast-paced format with split screens and complex interweaving storylines, with each episode representing one hour of an eventful day.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> From article in post 1...


Thanks. Sorry, didn't read the first article. Jumped straight to the end here.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

It's the original real time format, but it's only 12 hours long. Just like the last season they did with Jack Bauer.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

The trailer doesn't do much for me, but I'll give it a try...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw the trailer yesterday and didn't care for it. I just watched it again and I'm more interested today for some reason. I'll give it a chance no matter what.

I still haven't watched S4 of 24, which from what I've read is a pretty good season.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

24: Legacy Might Bring Jack Bauer Back After All



> As Empire points out, this could mean several things. It looks like they dont want to bring Bauer back too early, to allow the shows new cast to make their mark and find their own audience. However, it could easily be something they save to boost ratings later on, especially during pivotal moments in the season (or even to launch the second season, if it does well).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Generic said:


> 24: Legacy Might Bring Jack Bauer Back After All


Other than Rob Lowe on NBC and Fox last season (which was a special case of NBC airing something that had already aired in the UK), has an actor appeared regularly or semi-regularly on two series on different over-the-air networks at the same time?

(I say "actor" because non-actor TV people seem to do this a fair amount, e.g. Ryan Seacrest and some sports announcers).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aindik said:


> Other than Rob Lowe on NBC and Fox last season (which was a special case of NBC airing something that had already aired in the UK), has an actor appeared regularly or semi-regularly on two series on different over-the-air networks at the same time?


Yes, I've pointed it out here before.

Richard Anderson on "The Six Million Dollar Man" and "The Bionic Woman" simultaneously, IIRC on ABC & NBC.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Fox also announced that the premiere will get the post-Super Bowl timeslot.


....which will wreak havoc on DVRs.....pad pad pad pad pad



mattack said:


> Yes, I've pointed it out here before.
> 
> Richard Anderson on "The Six Million Dollar Man" and "The Bionic Woman" simultaneously, IIRC on ABC & NBC.


Those were the days!!!



Generic said:


> 24: Legacy Might Bring Jack Bauer Back After All


Yesssssss!!!!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> If people don't come back from the dead then it isn't 24.


and if people stop to eat or use the bathroom, it isn't either.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm, I wonder if the new CTU hero will go rogue.

I wonder if the president will be involved.

I wonder if everybody in authority will be incompetent.

I wonder if, everytime one character tells another character something shocking, the response will be "What?!!!" (Happens at least 5 times every episode.)

I wonder if the new guy will say "Dammit!".

I wonder if there will be ridiculously massive plot holes.

I wonder if anybody will get tortured.

Because if he doesn't, if he/she isn't, if they aren't, if they don't, if he doesn't, if there aren't, and if they don't... Well, that just wouldn't be the 24 we all know and love.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if they'll be able to drive to any destination in L.A. In 5 minutes?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

frank underwood is the new president

hows that for a twist


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

There are apparently already plans for a Chloe O'Brien cameo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

24: Legacy doesn't show up when searching, but it's now in the guide so a OnePass can be set up that way.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Don't forget to pad the first episode (on Super Bowl Sunday); you never know how long the game coverage will last, especially if there's overtime.

Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if Fox repeats each episode on Saturday nights. at least until baseball season starts.
*EDIT:* According to The Futon Critic, "instant repeats" of episodes will be on Saturdays at 8 Eastern starting 2/11.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

If we do pad it, won't all of the OP be padded? I guess we can change the OP after Sunday Night.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the update! OP set.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

MPSAN said:


> If we do pad it, won't all of the OP be padded? I guess we can chang the OP after Sunday Night.


Not if you just change the individual recording. Find it in the guide, the to-do list, or from "upcoming" in the One Pass entry. Editing an individual recording will not change the One Pass.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The first episode is definitely repeating but then you have to wait until after the second episode on, I think, Saturday. For now, I'm padding 1.5 hours.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Got mine set and padded. I honestly hate when they premiere these things after the SB. Do people in Eastern and Central timezones actually STAY UP to watch the shows after the Super Bowl? Even for folks who either may not work Monday or are in the other timezones, lots of folks are either cleaning up or traveling.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Got mine set and padded. I honestly hate when they premiere these things after the SB. Do people in Eastern and Central timezones actually STAY UP to watch the shows after the Super Bowl? Even for folks who either may not work Monday or are in the other timezones, lots of folks are either cleaning up or traveling.


If the show is something I want to see, I'll definitely stay up. For example I watched the premiere of Season 2 of Survivor after the Super Bowl, and haven't missed an episode of that program since.

I am recording 24 for later viewing though, padded an hour.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It looks like an hour padding might not be enough.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Got mine set and padded. I honestly hate when they premiere these things after the SB. Do people in Eastern and Central timezones actually STAY UP to watch the shows after the Super Bowl? Even for folks who either may not work Monday or are in the other timezones, lots of folks are either cleaning up or traveling.


Judging by the ratings the shows after the Super Bowl usually get, it looks like a lot of Nielsen families still have the TV on at least.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Got mine set and padded. I honestly hate when they premiere these things after the SB. Do people in Eastern and Central timezones actually STAY UP to watch the shows after the Super Bowl? Even for folks who either may not work Monday or are in the other timezones, lots of folks are either cleaning up or traveling.


Not me! Even if it had been on at the scheduled time (9:30 PM), I probably wouldn't have seen it by now. After the SB? I didn't even bother trying to record it. If I can get it later fine. If not, it won't be the first time I've missed an ep.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

In the Boston area they had wall-to-wall coverage even after the national networks dropped, so they rescheduled the premier for 1:30am... and then it didn't start until about 1:40am! I haven't watched yet, I went to bed...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

do i need new glasses. i cannot find the weekly thread about the show


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

newsposter said:


> do i need new glasses. i cannot find the weekly thread about the show


I don't think anyone has made a weekly thread in weeks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

that is sad


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

newsposter said:


> that is sad


Feel free to create a thread yourself.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't really watch TV the classic way anymore so whatever...But I've watched a couple EPS of this so far and I enjoy it. It feels more "24" than the last couple seasons and iterations of the Bauer 24


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm still enjoying it and I don't watch when it is aired either. I usually binge a few weeks or at least a few days later.

In this week's episode,


Spoiler



I expected Carter to say, "when my people are call and confirm they are safe, the programmer will recover the drive."


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too - but I gotta say the guy they picked for the lead is terrible. Zero charisma.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

"24: Legacy" marathon for me this weekend! For me, me, me! All for me!

I just hope it's as silly, dumb, and plot-holish as ever.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good. Not peak Jack Bauer good but good enough for me not to let more than a couple of episodes back up on the tivo. I thought the subplot involving Carter's wife (and brother) was a serious weak point. I couldn't wait for her to get off the screen in the second half of the series.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I enjoyed it, but it's a pretty forgettable season of 24


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

One ep in and, er, if this doesn't get _much_ better _real_ quick then I'm not sure I'll how much further I'll make it. I held some small hope that they'd try something fresh but, no, same formula/same character-types/different actors (most of whom are not especially talented). Cripes, they even have the bickering CTU computer geeks.

I always considered 24 a live cartoon, utterly ridiculous but fun and action-packed. The later seasons were enjoyable enough, but they were pretty much just rehashes of the earlier, better seasons. So this feels like a rehash of a rehash. They should have called it "24: Been There, Done That".

Maybe I'll marathon season 3 of "Bosch" this weekend instead...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Hcour said:


> One ep in and, er, if this doesn't get _much_ better _real_ quick then I'm not sure I'll how much further I'll make it. I held some small hope that they'd try something fresh but, no, same formula/same character-types/different actors ... So this feels like a rehash of a rehash. They should have called it "24: Been There, Done That".
> 
> Maybe I'll marathon season 3 of "Bosch" this weekend instead...


I shall quote you to yourself: _I just hope it's as silly, dumb, and plot-holish as ever._

Your wish is granted! As always, the fine print says "be careful what you wish for..."



I actually thought it was OK. The last half was more enjoyable to me than the first half, although there were some silly things in both halves. Just ONE TIME I'd like to see a show where someone is being blackmailed by a loved one being threatened, and instead of folding like a cheap card table they actually do their job (and the smart thing, 99% of the time!) and tell the authorities.

I liked that they "went there" a few times in this season. I enjoyed the visit from one of the characters from the original seasons. I agree the wife and brother plot was lame but it did have the most excellent battle between (minor spoiler)



Spoiler



terrorists and gang members.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

madscientist said:


> I shall quote you to yourself: _I just hope it's as silly, dumb, and plot-holish as ever._


Hey, not fair!

Actually, silly, dumb, and plot-holes _are_ fine with me. But bland, tired, and utterly lacking in imagination? Not so much.

I will give it at least one more ep. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I agree the wife and brother plot was lame


I really liked the brother character. He was much more interesting than his hero brother. I'd watch if they did a "24' around him.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I enjoyed it as much as the original as it was equally incredulous but a fun ride. 

Always cracked me up how characters are severely injured, hospitalized, and back on the job on the same day.


----------

